
How bad a boss is Linus Torvalds? - CrankyBear
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3004387/it-management/how-bad-a-boss-is-linus-torvalds.html
======
CM30
Call me cynical, but have you noticed that the minute someone becomes
unpopular with a certain community, all the press start releasing these
articles questioning their work, management skills, etc?

I mean yeah, Linus isn't the most civil person ever. But the timing just seems
all too unlikely to be coincidental.

~~~
jaimex2
Its all about the clicks.

~~~
k__
Wasn't there a conspiracy theory about the "SJW"s setting him up or something?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
ESR was worried about his precious bodily fluids.
([http://nymag.com/following/2015/11/this-the-perfect-
insane-a...](http://nymag.com/following/2015/11/this-the-perfect-insane-anti-
feminist-rumor.html))

------
thieving_magpie
Why is there a new article about the management style of Linus Torvalds daily?
Let's stop with this hero worship crap. The guy is mean in emails - we get it.
Move on.

------
Nadya
_> I did not want to work professionally with people who were allowed to get
away with subtle sexist or homophobic jokes._

So... another Adria Richards? Careful not to make any jokes about forking
dongles!

I don't want to work professionally with people who have a stick jammed up
their ass - and it seems to me that most people agree. I'm trans. I find this
comic [0] hilarious. Others would call it problematic, offensive, and even
transphobic. I wouldn't want to work with any of those people.

Asking people to bend over so you can shove a stick up their ass doesn't go
well. I can see how this might come as a surprise to people who already have
sticks, but I guess _somebody_ needs to tell them... the stick isn't normal.
The problem isn't that other people are _missing_ their sticks, but that _you
have one_.

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/kFurr3J.png](http://i.imgur.com/kFurr3J.png)

------
gayprogrammer
>empower community managers or other managers to encourage and enforce civil
behavior.

I don't disagree that it can be unpleasant, but you can't just change one
thing about a community and expect everything else to stay the same. In
reality, enforcing community changes will have unintended consequences. As the
article freely admits, the best way to get quality contributions is to let the
code speak for itself.

If the named code was objectively bad, as the article suggests, then that
programmer was doing his community a disservice by submitting it, and he
needed his community to correct his behavior.

